# My breeder chi's ( Picture Overload)



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

My breeder newest pup, hes so proud :lol:


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is my favorite, he is so shy


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

All I can say is one world " perfect "


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is the chi who is comeing to live with me for a while so I can show him next weekend


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww :shock: she is gorgeous!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what a fantastic looking little chi , love the photo


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Dosent Magic ( last photo) look a little like fizzy? I thought the first two pics were the same pup but I guess they arent. The one in the second photo is 4 1/2 months :shock: He realy wants him to be his new show guy but you wouldnt believe how shy he is...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Soon2bechiowner said:


> Dosent Magic ( last photo) look a little like fizzy ?


I was thinking just the same


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is his newest champ , she just took best in show out of 2,100 dogs last weekend in Mexico.  


I just love it when my breeder sends me updates


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is a cutie! He got best of breed yesterday at a show in Canada, What color would you guys say he is?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG way too much cuteness in one go :shock: :shock: :shock: :love10: 


they are all gorgeous and perfect


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

GIVE ME THAT PUPPY!!! :lol: Wait!! I changed my mind! Give me all 3 of those puppies!! :lol: They are sooo cute!! I love appleheads...that's what those are right? Because the face is kinda squished lol. They are sooo cute!!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, I wish they were all mine! At least I get to watch them and show them. The one in the second picture Is going to come live with me for 3 weeks, so I can work with him and get him socalized and ready to be shown. The black and white long coat is comeing next Firday and Im going to show him on sat & sun. But after sunday he has to go home . But when he leaves the shy little smooth coat is comeing!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is another one of his chihuahuas, she was going to be kept and shown but her movement is a little iffy. She is about a year, isnt she adorbale


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ohhh myyyy she is stunning exactly what im looking for at the mo id love one for a pet and to breed from in the future as id love pups from jake and the perfect girl she really is very pretty if only you were in england


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

She realy is pretty! Can you imagine her and Jake haveing puppies? :shock: They would be GEORGEOUS... He's looking for a pet home for her because of her movement and her coat is a little thinner then he likes. All of his chihuahuas are stunning IMO. I am in love with the 2nd one, so tiny and shy. Do you have any advice for me to get him that show chihuahua attitude? Im realy excited to show the black and white long hair in the 3rd picture, his attitude in the ring is so amazing! I wish I was in England too! 



I dont see the need for the massive coat- the standerd dosent call for it? I am a little worried about Cooper champing because his coat is a little on the thin side and the judges seem to realy prefer the ones with the massive blown out coats. Hopefully Coopers just a late bloomer :?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww send her to me lol yeah i could imagine the pups how gorgous awwww i looked after my breeders black and tan when i first got jake and he absoloutley adored her id love a lil black and tan you must be looking forwrd to showing those chis i know i would be do you train them at home as well i do and i take them to the pet shop etc when they are babies just to give them that bit more socilisation tell your breeder im in love with his lil black and tan lol


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you can already see on his head he's going to be 100 percent pure applehead ...he's perfect

kisses nat


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

I am very excited I love to have different chi's in and out of my home all the time  I told him how much you fell in love with Tammy's girl, I have yet to meet her but when he drops off the one in the 2nd picture he's going to bring her. He says her personality is something hes never had, she is so friendly to everyone without much effort at all.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW! They are all adorable! I LOVE Charming Chi's Tammys Girl! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

here is a real cute pup, I am in love with her mom!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww she is gorgous id love another


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

This is a awsome picture! She is such a sweet chihuahua but she wasnt show quality but my breeder just fell in love with her and she dose great in obedience!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

This sweet little girl is sooo close to finishing her Int. Ch. Isnt that just an amzing pic!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay My last picture I promise  lol I went a little over board today :lol: 
She is available as pet qaulity, realy a very sweet girl.

Her toung always sticks out a little bit, so cute!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i love her she is ooooo pretty send her to me plenty of room at the inn lol she is gorgous


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is IMO the cutest chihuahua her has ever bred! I know I promised no more pictures but I couldnt resist


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

This little guy is bred by my breeder but now lives with my good friend in Arizona, he is now a year old and only 1.5 pounds...


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is his most recent Int Ch.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Look at that apple dome.... How georgeous!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

In case anyone was wondering his breeding stock consists of 30 chihuahuas! :shock: Dont worry they dont all live in a kennel or anything, 12 live in his home. 8 live with the co-breeder and the other 10 live with another co- breeder. Its crazy! all of them are pets, none live in a kennel or anything. Each and every chihuahua he has is stunning IMO He only has to champ 3 more and then they will all have their championship. 14 already have their International Ch.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is another real cute chihuahua, he is available, if anyones interested?  Not show or breed quality but great personality hes pretty stocky and is ch. sired. $300 but willing to negociate.


----------

